# first halloween party ever!



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

Potluck? It is inexpensive and you get variety of food and drinks. The winking murder game is fun and fast. scavenger hunts aren't to hard to put together and can be quite fun. Do you have a theme? It could help narrow it down and make it a bit easier to choose what to do food and game wise and decor. For basic Halloween some spider webs draped around and some candles/lanterns and other small inexpensive items such as spiders, eye balls, etc...(dollar store is awesome for this, check it out) and some scary back round sounds or music. Also check out Pinterest. Here is a link to mine to maybe give some ideas. Happy hauntings. 

http://www.pinterest.com/ayzeria/halloween/


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Creepy cloth draped around is easy and inexpensive. Also, a scary dvd playing will set the mood and create a gathering spot.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

We had Pictionary at our party last year. We used a chalkboard, but a dry erase board would work just as well. We made all the cards so that they would all be Halloween themed like, wolf man, witches broom, serial killer, etc. 
It was really fast and inexpensive to put together, and our guests really enjoyed playing it too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Although it might not be considered a game, bobbing for apples is a very old Halloween tradition. I never thought sticking my face in ice water, especially when it's already cold outside, would be fun. But someone long ago came up with the idea and it would be very nostalgic if nothing else. 

Google 'Halloween party games' or just 'party games' and see what comes up. I did a quick scan and saw a bat (the creepy, flying animal) piñata that looked cool. You might take other classics and modify them for Halloween. If you have kids 'pin the tail on the black cat' might be an interesting twist to an oldie. 

I came in late from one party to another and they were playing a game of holding a ball between the chin and chest and passing it from one person to the next without using their hands. Looked like a lot of fun - everyone was really laughing it up and I was sad that I wasted the better half of the evening standing around at a noisy club. 

Another possible idea is a brain eating contest. That's more of a zombie thing but here is how it works: bake some little cake shaped brains and have contestants eat them without using their hands. The first one to finish is the winner. 

As far as costume contests go here is something I saw at a party. Everyone was handed a few slips of paper - each had a different category written on it like sexiest, most original, lamest, etc... everyone handed the slips to someone they thought had the best costume in each category and the person with the most slips in each category won that category. I showed up late to that party and a lot of people said they would have given me their slips. That said, you might wait until a certain time to hand out the slips and give instructions.

That's all I can think of for now - have fun!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Since this is your first one, I would suggest a visit to your area Goodwill to find cheap sheets and/or drapes. I buy sheets that are red, purple, black, silver, navy blue that I can use as fake curtains on a wall or doorway, table cloth, drape around things on a table. Cut it up, paint it--Tons of uses and you don't have to worry about damaging it. And it's way cheaper than what you would get at a Halloween store. My Pinterest board might be a little overwhelming with ideas but you can find cheap ways to decorate for a variety of themes. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/

P,S. Also anything at goodwill or a thrift store can be spray painted black. So keep that in mind when you see interesting vases, statues, etc.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If you need games---especially for kids, I have a huge board on Pinterest for them.

The winking murder game is a lot of fun for all ages, but especially adults. We also love to play Mummy Wrap. It is always hilarious for all ages. I do numerous games of playing theme songs from horror movies (just a little of the music) and have them guess what movie. I have some for just horror movies, witch movies, monster movies, etc. Another favorite is Tempt Your Fate. It is always a lot of fun and can be change up a lot each time. We also utilize a karaoke machine and have people sing kids songs. I print off the lyrics for them. It is fun and you would be surprised how much fun it is to sing the them from The Munsters, The Addams Family, Monster Mash or the People Purple Eater. 

Have a creepy food contest and have a great prize for the winner and maybe a runner up. This will help you out with food, too. Announce this early so that everyone can participate.


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your ideals and help lets keep it coming


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I agree with the potluck idea, and of course BYOB. If you have a Dollar Tree nearby, hit them up for cheap but decent decor! As for games, I usually just do trivia every year and give a Starbucks gift bag or something. The other game I do is guess how many jelly beans are in the jar, haha, people get really competitive, it's funny.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Everyone else has given you some great ideas! Goodwill/Value Village is a great spot to shop for Halloween. Another inexpensive activity would be a White Elephant-type Halloween gift exchange - just as long as everyone keeps it under $20!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I would definitely do a potluck and decorations like spider webs and spiders can be fairly cheap. There are websites that you can print invites from (Ii tried doing facebook invites for my party one year and had very few people show up, I personally have had more luck with actual invites). You could do prizes for the best costume and creepiest food. Also having spooky music or having a scary movie playing is a easy way to add to the atmosphere.


----------



## castledecalderon (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope I dont re-post any ideas already up as go- but the easy way to go is the old "haunted house" theme, dont clean your house, mess it up more. buy that caution tape to tape out any areas you dont want guests to go. cover furniture in shower curtains or plastic tarp then old white sheets or any light color will do, and they can have stains and holes- ask neighbors, everyone has a linen closet of shame, even if they are just loaner sheets. change out all your white bulbs for either a color like orange, or the black ones (but dont use black where the food is out, it can make food look too unappealing) you want your rooms to be slightly dim but not too dark that people have a hard time getting around. but lighting works well to mask sparse decorations. 
do decorate your bathroom the guests use. I always have one orange bulb in a night light in there but the lights turn on to a 40 wt dimmer but not too dim regular light- you want your guest to be able to aim well but not adjust their eyes to very bright light before they come back out. you can paint on your mirror, fun warnings or even spooky eyes watching you. it cleans off when your done. 
dont forget fun Halloween music, look for a good CD mix. 
if your in to the lame games, we have put up a large poster sized drawing of a witch with huge nose, then blind fold people, turn them around and have them bite the end off a gum drop candy (those chewy things covered in sugar) the stick the sticky exposed side to the poster and the winner is he who gets the wart in the best place (usually the tip of the nose) 
we did a peanut push race, but you had to push a rolling eye ball across the floor, tho its hard when your in a very elaborate costume. 
costume contest is more fun if you make people line up, and each person has to act out their costume too, do this after everyone has dipped in the punch bowl a bit, it adds some entertaining fun to the voting. 
if you have some old clothing ( or can get some) put out a box for anyone who dares come in street clothing, let the other guests dress them! old table cloths are funny capes, and if you cut a hole in the top, they make a costume right there. next year, everyone will be in costume, cept the newbies.... AKA, your new victims.
put out lots of fun foods, and do add to your invite to "bring your favorite Halloween dish" everyone has some fun idea. but you should put out the punch and some small sandwiches for later to help people get ready for closing time  
good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

I just remembered something since I hooked up with an old Halloween fanatic. This guy either rents or owns a coffin and takes photos of guests laying in it. Kind of too creepy for me but goes with the theme. He also does karaoke and allows people to spend the night if they get too drunk.


----------

